# Where are all the 4.1.2 roms?



## username00 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys new to the gnex but not new to flashing. looking through all the roms it seems like everyone has moved to roms build off of 4.2 aosp, which i am really not interested in because of the stupid lock screen, slow downs, and other random bugginess i keep reading about. im interested in JB sourcery built off 4.1.2 source but can only find a link to 4.2. same goes for almost all the other roms except aokp and cm10. can anyone point me in the right direction? thanks guys


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you tried 4.2 on your phone yet? If not give it a try. You can try aokp jb milestone 1 if you still want a 4.1


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You haven't looked hard enough if you wanted 4.1.2 ROMs. They're still there, just not at the top of the list for obvious reasons. For example CM 10 is at http://get.cm


----------



## username00 (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah sorry about that, i did mention i was able to find cm10 as well as aokp in 4.1.x form but i want to try something new since ive used used both on my previous phone, verizon fascinate. i should be getting my nexus today and its got pure android 4.2 on it which i will play around with for a bit, but i need die hard stability which from what i reading in the threads, isnt quite happening yet with 4.2.

i do appologize i might have jumped the gun, im have much better luck with google pointing me to goo.im servers vs just scouring the forums for depricated links


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Almost every 4.2 room I've tried has been really stable. Even battery life has been better than 4.1. You should really give them a chance, but there are 4.1 a few pages back in the development section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## username00 (Dec 19, 2012)

calripkenturner said:


> Almost every 4.2 room I've tried has been really stable. Even battery life has been better than 4.1. You should really give them a chance, but there are 4.1 a few pages back in the development section.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


how are you liking the lockscreen? it looks kinda pointless in the videos but maybe real world usefullness is a bit better?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Most of the roms that are 4.2.x now have a 4.1.2 rom version. Pick a rom and if anyone has the previous 4.1.2 version.


----------



## username00 (Dec 19, 2012)

cool, thanks guys


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

username00 said:


> how are you liking the lockscreen? it looks kinda pointless in the videos but maybe real world usefullness is a bit better?


Honestly I don't use the widgets very much the only thing I use it for is to slide right into the camera. I like the way the clock looks now vs the 4.1 clock. I thought I would use the widgets more than I do but I find myself just unlocking and going into messages instead of checking the widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xfighter1188 (Oct 6, 2011)

calripkenturner said:


> Honestly I don't use the widgets very much the only thing I use it for is to slide right into the camera. I like the way the clock looks now vs the 4.1 clock. I thought I would use the widgets more than I do but I find myself just unlocking and going into messages instead of checking the widgets
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


not gonna lie i don't like the lock screen so much, but its really not a deal breaker and the clock looks better so... ehh you win some you lose some


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The fact you have to pull down the widgets to see much in the way of usability from them, makes them no more convenient than just unlocking the phone. Not sure why they couldn't allow for more than an "all or nothing" interface on them.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> The fact you have to pull down the widgets to see much in the way of usability from them, makes them no more convenient than just unlocking the phone. Not sure why they couldn't allow for more than an "all or nothing" interface on them.


The lockscreen shortcuts implemented in many ROMs is actually a better idea than this and it's quicker and easier.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> The lockscreen shortcuts implemented in many ROMs is actually a better idea than this and it's quicker and easier.


I'm not the experimental ROM person (just won't flash most stuff for personal reasons). I only really use one (maybe 2) or build my own. If you don't mind describe the feature for me (though don't waste a ton of time to do so).


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm not the experimental ROM person (just won't flash most stuff for personal reasons). I only really use one (maybe 2) or build my own. If you don't mind describe the feature for me (though don't waste a ton of time to do so).


You know how stock Android 4.1 for example allows Google now to be opened directly from the lockscreen by swiping up on the lockscreen to open Google now? Well, the lockscreen shortcuts allow customization to swipe towards customizable apps by swiping towards their icon on the lockscreen. Instead of camera/Google now/unlock on stock 4.1, you could have MMS, phone and such launch from the lockscreen.


----------



## gb525 (Nov 8, 2012)

username00 said:


> Hey guys new to the gnex but not new to flashing. looking through all the roms it seems like everyone has moved to roms build off of 4.2 aosp, which i am really not interested in because of the stupid lock screen, slow downs, and other random bugginess i keep reading about. im interested in JB sourcery built off 4.1.2 source but can only find a link to 4.2. same goes for almost all the other roms except aokp and cm10. can anyone point me in the right direction? thanks guys


http://teamsourcery.com/features-and-change-log/#tabs-235-0-2

Follow the links it will lead to jbsourcery v3.2 download
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> You know how stock Android 4.1 for example allows Google now to be opened directly from the lockscreen by swiping up on the lockscreen to open Google now? Well, the lockscreen shortcuts allow customization to swipe towards customizable apps by swiping towards their icon on the lockscreen. Instead of camera/Google now/unlock on stock 4.1, you could have MMS, phone and such launch from the lockscreen.


Oh that, yeah I know what that is, haha .

I thought you meant something else by the way you described it in between shortcuts and widgets (similar to how some have like the weather on the lockscreen).


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm assuming the 4.2 lockscreen makes a little more sense on a tablet. 4.2 in general felt like tablet concepts got railroaded onto my phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I turn the lockscreen off on my tablets. Only reason to keep it on really is privacy reasons.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> The fact you have to pull down the widgets to see much in the way of usability from them, makes them no more convenient than just unlocking the phone. Not sure why they couldn't allow for more than an "all or nothing" interface on them.


Yeah lockscreen widgets are absolutely dumb. The camera one on the right is ok I guess but I think they could have left that in the unlock ring like it was previously. Not sure why they thought this was an awesome idea.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure it makes for a great commercial. Tablet on the table, nuclear family comes home from [fun energetic activity], they crowd around the tablet that's idly displaying photos of [time everyone was photogenic]. Someone taps it and it wakes up, and they swipe over to today's calendar to see that the grandparents are visiting today! Grandparents enter scene, hugs for the kids while parent swipes over to the camera widget and captures the perfect moment.

People who find customizing their homescreens intimidating/confusing go nuts, run out to the store, and then probably never figure out what those quickly disappearing lines are for when they turn on their device.


----------

